
Google Cofounders Larry Page And Sergy Brin Are Pretty Lousy Coders - adidash
http://www.businessinsider.in/It-Turns-Out-Google-Cofounders-Larry-Page-And-Sergy-Brin-Are-Actually-Pretty-Lousy-Coders/articleshow/24950519.cms#!
======
shliachtx
This is nothing particularly new to me, and neither is this the first time
that the leader of a large tech company was made known not to code very well
(think Mark Zuckerberg [http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerbergs-
coding-skill...](http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerbergs-coding-
skills-2011-9)). Honestly, I wouldn't expect them to be incredible coders.
Building a company like Google doesn't take (just) coding skills.

While it is important to have good coders on board, building a company takes
ideas, execution, and luck. Coding is an important, but slightly
overemphasized part of it.

------
sidcool
According to Steve Wozniak, Steve Jobs never coded a line. Coding is not what
makes these men great.

~~~
adidash
Agreed.. building a great team matters more than being a coding superstar.

------
Jansemon
Quality journalism here - his name is Urs Hoelzle.

